# 3,000 dollars in my pocket.



## AdamAMMP (Sep 26, 2004)

Been saving for awhile and now I'm having trouble deciding what I want to do with it. My main goal was to get turbo on my 91 240sx, but since I've found this board, I'm kind of leaning toward the sr20det swap. I'm just not excited about the stock power it has. My 240 right now pushes about 190HP, and I'm really only looking to max my car out to about 300hp tops. I would hate to throw down major green just to jump 15hp. How well does this motor react to bolt ons? And how much more money would it take to get it at around 300hp.

Anyways here the the one I'm looking at http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7923787221&category=46098 

Would there be anything else I would need to purchase to complete the swap? My car is an automatic and if I get one with a manuel transmission, I'm sure it's going to cost some extra $ to get it changed out. 



(or Should I say F it and buy this bad boy to throw into my 78 Firebird
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7923057913&category=33615 )


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, complete front clip has all that you need, plkus its a black top, very good find, i would get it..how did you get 190HP from your KA? if its turbo ok, but all motor? i dont think so unless you dished some major cash for internal werk...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's a bunch of power for a N/A


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.venus-auto.com has a sale on rb20det clips for $1200


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> www.venus-auto.com has a sale on rb20det clips for $1200


i would go with that, ^^^^ , over an SR; or just turbo your KA and get a bad ass rebuild kit.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

what's the torque difference between the rb20 and the sr20? the bore is obviously smaller, what about the stroke?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the RB is good motor for street because it can make lots of power with little mods keeping it streetable..more rb parts are making their way here, courtesy nissan already has some RB parts in stock, and greddy is shipping some over..the RB has a short stroke(something like 73mm) and relitivly small bore (i think its 82mm..but im not sure on the bore/stroke, just an estimate cause i 4got wat it was..)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

sr is a 4 banger and rb is a 6...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

buy the RB25DET that guy had for sale. hehe


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

Neji said:


> i would go with that, ^^^^ , over an SR; or just turbo your KA and get a bad ass rebuild kit.


from site:
90-93 nissan-skyling r32 rb20-det + 5spd-m/t (front clip) 210hp pic 1200+shipping in stock 

purchase now.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah I'm curious about this 190hp KA, since I'm assuming it's NA.

But you are right the stock power of an SR isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Please don't buy from Venus, that place has a pretty awful rep for parts that are shipped. If you're gonna go buy anything from them, check out the motor in person.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Neji said:


> i would go with that, ^^^^ , over an SR; or just turbo your KA and get a bad ass rebuild kit.


dont get me wrong because i dont know about RBs, but are they actually cheaper than an SR??? and if yes will the weight of the engine intefere with the balance and control of the car? does it have a distributorless ignition?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

only the RB20DET is cheaper..all the other rB's are more costly..the handling depends on your driving style..


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> only the RB20DET is cheaper..all the other rB's are more costly..the handling depends on your driving style..


i think thats pretty accurate, considering i've never driven a 240 with an rb in it, i've heard the weight of an rb vs. an sr or ka is around 190+ pounds... so it would change the handling somewhat.


----------



## AdamAMMP (Sep 26, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> how did you get 190HP from your KA? if its turbo ok, but all motor? i dont think so unless you dished some major cash for internal werk...


I really don't know that much about cars, I have a friend that owns his own shop an he is the one that does all my work. Other than exhaust and intake I'm not sure what else he's done to my car, but the dyno showed 187HP. I know 1600 is a little to much for that, so I'm sure he's done some shit to the actual motor.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Well I'm a skeptic until I see facts. So mind posting the graph?


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> Well I'm a skeptic until I see facts. So mind posting the graph?


I don't recall what company it was but they build all motor ka's and provide parts and service they say can produce 210hp NA. might check them out?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

What about a CA18DET? its much lighter than a SR20DET and they are a iron block motor and we know what that means......

Still a RB20DET weighs about 220Kg (well estimated.....We did a balance job.....I'll have to get scales and check) which is around 70kg heavier than a SR20, and over 100Kg heavier than a CA18DET.....


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Neji said:


> i think thats pretty accurate, considering i've never driven a 240 with an rb in it, i've heard the weight of an rb vs. an sr or ka is around 190+ pounds... so it would change the handling somewhat.


i know opium can answer this better, but i think he said between the KA24 and the RB20 its only like 60~90 pounds.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the ka is iron block too....


----------

